# Vehicle Maintenance Log Needed



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Anyone have a Truck Maintence Log that you care to share.
I need a better way of keeping records this season.
Thanks.


----------



## scottyknows50 (Feb 19, 2010)

i too would be interested. we should be using one for the whole farm so we know what has been done.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

x3 that please!!


----------



## dforbes (Jan 14, 2005)

this is what I use. You can get a free version to try and will track 2 vehicles. you can buy a version to track 6 trucks for $19.95. 26 trucks for $50 or unlimited for $150. Here is a link
http://alembx.com/


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Thanks dforbes.
I found one through Microsoft, but it will not let me post it, says invalid file.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

What's wrong with a notebook for each piece of equipment?


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*log*

send me your e-mail and i can send a copy from microsoft word [email protected]


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*log*

i am going to try to put this on as a attachment.
http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/i-ZKURTqVm8yCr0u7b2vsw?feat=directlink


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

wild bill;1015304 said:


> i am going to try to put this on as a attachment.
> http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/i-ZKURTqVm8yCr0u7b2vsw?feat=directlink


Thanks Bill.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

You might look here...

http://www.jjkeller.com/resourcecen...et=6123868044422727365559603275&pageseq=10000


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

I guess I've been doing it all wrong these last 40 years writing everything down in either the owner's manual or the maintenance manual.You know---all those blank pages-----------


----------

